# Sound Prob



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

Was kann ich tun ich habe keinen sound unter linux
Obwohl ich sie konfiguriert habe


----------



## Cypher (24. März 2002)

Welche Distribution? 
Welcher Kernel? 
Welche Soundkarte? 
PCI oder ISA, EISA?

Wie hast du sie konfiguriert?

Sind deine Boxen an*g

ohne mehr input kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------

